# non club members and the buy/sell/trade section



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I hear from some users that they can't get in the buy/sell/trade section. I understand you shouldn't be able to start a new thread unless you are a club member, but when I click the forums tab I see it and it says "All DBSTalk members can read and reply to threads, but only club members can start them."

Anyone not able to see that section? Anyone not able to post?


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

From what I can see and the quick testing I just did. I do not see any issues with the section. Even using test accounts for the testing, all went as expected.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for checking it out David! :goodjob:


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Are sales a little slow? :lol:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

scottandregan said:


> Are sales a little slow? :lol:


!rolling!rolling!rolling


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

No, I sold 3 boxes yesterday. Thanks though.


----------

